# Audition 1.5 und Low Cut



## jcmhh (6. Juni 2006)

Hi Allerseits,

ein Freund von mir erwähnte, man sollte bei Radio(Sprach-)Beiträgen (für unser Uni-Projekt-Seminar) einen so genannten "Low Cut" unter 50 Hz durchführen. Wenn man dann normalisieren/mit einem Kompressor arbeiten würde, würden nicht so viele Nebengeräusche mit angehoben werden. Nun finde ich die Möglichkeit leider bei Audition 1.5 nicht. Hat hier ggf. jemand einen Tipp oder Screenshot mit den optimalsten Einstellungen?

Thanxs!  jcm


----------



## chmee (6. Juni 2006)

Ein Lowcut ist eine simple Pegelabsenkung unter 50Hz. Also zB den grafischen - oder
wenn es einen gibt, parametrischen - EQ bemühen.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Nur die Trittschallgeräusche werden abgesenkt, Nebengeräusche können - 
das liegt in der Natur eines Geräusches - über das ganze Spektrum verteilt sein.

p.p.s.: "optimalste" gibt es nicht ! optimal ist schon ein superlativ


----------



## jcmhh (6. Juni 2006)

Tja, leider finde ich keinen parametrischen EQ in Audition. Anbei ein Screenie, geht das ggf. mit dem EQ?


----------



## jcmhh (6. Juni 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> p.s.: Nur die Trittschallgeräusche werden abgesenkt, Nebengeräusche können -
> das liegt in der Natur eines Geräusches - über das ganze Spektrum verteilt sein.
> 
> p.p.s.: "optimalste" gibt es nicht ! optimal ist schon ein superlativ



Das mit der Trittschallabsenkung war mir soweit klar, ich will als Kompressor statt des "normalen" Normalisierers in Audition den L3 Ultra nutzen und der soll ein besserers Ergebnis mit einem vorherigen Low Cut haben.

in Sachen "optimalste": Umgangssprache ist, wenn sie den normativ faktisch wird, auch etwas schönes  ;-) Aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## jcmhh (6. Juni 2006)

Oder ist die Dynamikverarbeitung die richtige Einstellung?


----------



## chmee (6. Juni 2006)

Mit dem grafischen sollte es schon funktionieren ( 1. Antwort )
In dem Screenie sieht man aber 3 Punkte unter dem grafischen den -> parametrischen ;-)

Und zu letztem Thread : Ja, das könnte gehen, solange kein Kompressor eingreift,
siehe die anderen Karteikarten.

mfg chmee

optimalste : jaja, normativ faktisch und umgangssprache... Da geht unsere Sprache vor
die Hunde und das Einzigste (huhuhähäha) was das Professorenkomitee machen kann,
ist, sie neu zu verwurschten.. Voila -> Neue Rechtschreibung.


----------



## jcmhh (6. Juni 2006)

Wäre dieser denn geeigneter? Wenn ja: Wie würdest Du ihn den einstellen wollen?


----------



## chmee (6. Juni 2006)

Also entweder bei den Vorgaben, da ist ChannelStrip Low(Cut) dabei oder den
angegebenen LowCutFilter(Hochpassfilter) austesten.

mfg chmee


----------

